# Book recommendations?



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good quality book on digital photography?

I am planning on buying a Canon EOS 350d as recommended by a few people but am totally new to the DSLR scene. I have no idea what lenses I need, technique etc. etc.

As a new writer for Practical Fishkeeping magazine I'd like to be able to take some good quality photos of my aquarium, plants and fish. I've had limited success with my cheapy 5MP Olympus compact but with no manual white balance it isn't exactly up to the job.

Here's some of my better photos if you're interested -
http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?act=ST&f=22&t=134067&st=0#entry1122670


----------

